# Red Fish Full of What?



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

That was emailed to me by one of my Church Members. Don't know the origin . . . but wow.

Thought you might enjoy - If you know the story behind it - tell us all!

Mark


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Deparsons, I just lost my breakfast!!! Not something to see at 7 in tha morning....LOL Is that a moccasin? It doesnt look like those eels you find down at the jetties


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I recieved the same photo yesterday in an e-mail.....they claimed it's a rattler.....but it doen't look like one to me....I don't think it's a Water Moccasin either. head shape is wrong for any of our poisonous snakes.....body too thin for a moccasin too.....belly color look wrong for both as well...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

looks like a common watersnake and it also looks like a hoax


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

no this pic is real, it was on here over a year ago


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Hoax?*



Bucksnort said:


> looks like a common watersnake and it also looks like a hoax


Hey - what makes you think it is a hoax? How is the boat coming?

Mark


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

hmmm 10" weightless worm?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It would not be out of the ordinary, in my opinion, for a red to have a watersnake in it's gullet. Reds feed in shallow backwater marshes where one might find such a snake swimming between grass patches. I've caught bass that have had snakes, full sized feathered birds, even baby beavers in their stomachs. I think predatory fish such as bass or reds are oportunistic feeders that will eat whatever they can get their mouths around. 

-Junkie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> looks like a common watersnake and it also looks like a hoax


I think the snake is too big to be swallowed whole by that fish. The snake doesn't appear to have much damage on him and there is no signs of decomposition. I guess he could have swallowed it right before the fish was caught. But I think that this fish would have had to inhale and exhale that snake before he could actually swallowed it which would have damaged it some....plus to me the pic just doesnt look right. Maybe *Neverenough* could enlighten us. The boat is ready to rock-n-roll. BTW that grease lightening stuff worked great on the interior.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know it about being fake but, I do know there is a lot of meat left on the backbone. Hate to see people wasting fish,because they can't fillet fish!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a water snake to me. Don't know whether it's a hoax or not. Definitely weird though. Wonder where it was caught. Certainly not the jetties.


----------



## Blu (Dec 3, 2004)

It's not a hoax! Rattlers do ride the surf, a good friend of mine has a pic of one that was spotted by the SLP pier. Yes, reds do eat snakes.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure rattlers ride the waves...I had a ribbon snake try and get in the boat last year while fishing at hanna's. Thought for sure a gull would swoop down and eat it but it never happened. The snake just swam off after we swiped at it w/ our rods. Ya'll are saying it isn't a hoax. How do you know? I want to know the story? I know it definetely isn't a rattler.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm with you Snort...

1. Its NOT a Rattlesnake, I do think its a water snake.
2. I do think given the opportunity, a red would eat a snake.
3. I don't think this red ate this snake, because the only damage to the snake i can see is half way down the snake in the second pic (two slits). Secondly, the red's stomach is very small. i know they are "elastic", but if you put a one foot snake (this one's bigger than a foot) in a fish stomach it would have to expand. This one appears to be normal size.
4. The ever faithful "lack of a conclusive story". I'm skittish any time I see a story without, names attached to them. i'd have called TPWD, if that would have happened to me. Here we see no information.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

interesting. I could believe it was real, I could also believe that it is a hoax. (e.g. could be a rubber snake)

Rubber snakes are great tools for pulling pranks on people.. Just ask my older brother!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I watched Kelly Parks clean several reds with snakes about that size inside. That was in POC.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Blu said:


> It's not a hoax! Rattlers do ride the surf, a good friend of mine has a pic of one that was spotted by the SLP pier. Yes, reds do eat snakes.


I agree. Here's proof.

Be careful out there!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

When I saw you post on this thread Palerider, I couldn't wait to see what you were up to! lmao, that was funny!


----------



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

With the crushers at the back of a red's throat, that snake would have a lot more damage. My dad and i used to use pin perch in pot holes for reds out of Aransas and the perch was always torn up real bad. I don't see how anything could get swallowed by a red with little to no damage to it. 

palerider, I saw that same snake in the surf the other day, it actually stole the board from a chupacabra!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Rattler*



TXPalerider said:


> I agree. Here's proof.
> 
> Be careful out there!!!


 Hang One Dude! That is as funny as the song that somehow made it's way to me! (laughing)

Thanks for the laugh!

Mark


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW..!!! How about a surfing chupacabre.....has that ever been photographed??


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

TX Palerider (AKA the "Photo Shop Bandit"), strikes again.

GREAT STUFF, keep'em coming.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Texag2003 said:


> .......palerider, I saw that same snake in the surf the other day, it actually stole the board from a chupacabra!


*Now that's funny!!!!*

Sorry guys. Don't have any of surfing Chupas. I gotta get back to work.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Ha Ha,,,that snake looks like he is screaming *"Bonsai" *don't know if surfing snakes scream that but it sure looks like it....:rotfl:


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

I think that picture was from Chris Martin at Bayflats Lodge. I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that's where it came from. Or maybe I'm just loosing my mind??


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats not to uncommon. A friend of mine in Rockport has cleaned a redfish he caught back in a back lake by a shoreline with a baby rattler inside of it. There might be a new bait to try.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

After reading Brady Bunch's response I know now to wait at least after coffee and thatsnaky surfer is too cool. Thanks guys for a good laugh after a rough day. Daparsons keep them reports rollin'.
Ken


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't know if it's real or not but knowing the internet and photo editor I'd say not. Also have had this picture emailed with two different stories attached so if the pic is real then the stories are false. One had it caught by a wader working the King Ranch shoreline the other caught by a guy(supposedly the emailers nephew) fishing Galveston East Bay. So who know's?
I know snakes will try and get in the boat with you. This happened in Halls Lake off of Chocolate Bay last year with me. Fishing in the middle of Halls, working some birds, just happened to turn around , and this 2'-3' snake was coming at me and fast. I trolled off to one side and he changed directions and started gaining on me. I cut back the other way and here he comes again. This time I crank up and do a donut on top of his scaly butt. Don't know if I got him but the seagulls I believe were picking up the pieces as I moved on. And to think, I was just about to get out of the boat and try a wade along the grassline.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I was wade fishing a couple of weeks ago in Port A about 50 yards from shore and had a water snake swim arms length by me . He was only 25" - 30" and minding his own business. I could of reached out and touched him. He came from behind me and was headed out into the bay. Kind of spooked me. I made some warm water right after that. 

Mike T


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Flatout,
Would love to see video of that, from your description I bet you looked quite funny scrambling around trying to run over that snake!!!! Got my own snake story but it's for another thread.


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh that was mean


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Probably real..*

In the past we have caught reds around POC with snakes and big eels in them. One was a snake that looked just like that one, only about 12" long. AND it was in pretty good shape too. A certain time of the year, I dont remember when, we would catch one or two a year with kinda non-descript brownish eels in them, up to about 12" long. I dont think reds use their crushers on fish and certain things they eat, mainly on crabs. I have caught reds with relatively intact fresh fish in them, and whole shrimp, that looked just like fresh shrimp.

Later
R3F


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

i think it's a hoax cause after seeing that, notice how the fish is still filleted on one side. why would you fillet the fish around the snake and why not just take the snake out? if it was me, i sure wouldn't have continued filleting that fish after seeing that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*spotlight...*

When fileting a RF, people usually cut behind the head to backbone, and then filet a side off. When you remove it the "innerds" are exposed. When you see the stomach is full, we usually open it up and see what they are feeding on.

Later
R3F


----------



## Tequila Gold (Dec 3, 2004)

Why would you be fileting bass, unless you are Napoleon Dynomite?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Is the meat still good? Thats all that matters.lol


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

In my younger days, back in Oklahoma, I used to go frog gigging quite often. We opened up one big bull frog to see what he'd been eating and found two snakes in his stomach. One was pretty fresh like in the posted photo and about two feet long. The other was more digested and in pieces but recognizable as a snake. I wouldn't have beleived it either if I didn't see it myself. What I would really like to see is a frog taking on a snake like that.

Another time, I was checking out a pond in the middle of the day in the hot summer and noticed one big bull frog didn't jump in the water when I walked his way. I was able to sneak up on him and grab him bare handed. Then I noticed what looked like a fin in his mouth. I gave it a tug and pulled out a 6" long sunfish that he had just swallowed, or tried to.

From my experiences, I believe that fish posted above has eaten a lot bigger snakes than what was found.


----------



## drummerboy (Sep 11, 2004)

you know you could have used that snake/eel? for kigfish bait mmm.. so looks like you caught a double whamer. how did you cook that eel/snake? and red drum.C-ya


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Tequila;

I've fileted bass before 1.) To find out what they were feeding on when I'm on unfamiliar water 2.) To eat...Bass are part of the sunfish family whcih include crappie and perch and hence are quite good eats especially when camping. I don't make a habit of keeping bass, but I still keep one or two from time to time. I kept one last month on a kayak/camping trip to a lake I had never visited before. Had a small frog in it. Caught several more bass afterwards using frog pattern topwaters and flies. I ate the first one at camp that night and released all others caught over the next 2 days. 

Before you get all self-righteous...look in the Texas State Hunting and Fishing Regualtions for info., they are legal to retain. 

-Junkie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

_ really think what we are looking at is a _Yellow-bellied *Water* *Snake* Nerodia rhombifer Diamondback *Water* *Snake* , it is common on the texas coastline in brackish water. Jdub


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Jdub_54 said:


> _ really think what we are looking at is a _Yellow-bellied *Water* *Snake* Nerodia rhombifer Diamondback *Water* *Snake* , it is common on the texas coastline in brackish water. Jdub


Oh now really...don't you think we knew that already


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Oh now really...don't you think we knew that already


Hey!! I didn't know and I'm smarter than you!!   ROFL


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*water snakes*

Caught 2 25" reds in POC on Friday with one having a snake in its gullet, the snake was bleach white about 18" long and .5" thick. Still trying to eat the skitter walk.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

:headknock Buck,,,,,,Not to be a SA but trying to join in and tell what I thought it was...........(since I am new over here)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Jdub_54 said:


> :headknock Buck,,,,,,Not to be a SA but trying to join in and tell what I thought it was...........(since I am new over here)


Jdub...That was just one of Bucksnort's feeble attempts at a joke. I can assure you there as no malice intended.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Jdub, TxPR is correct about one thing,,that was my feeble attempt at a joke.(notice the little winking smiley on my post) Now him being smarter than me,,,I dunno know about that one. Welcome to the board and I hope you post often...usually when I'm the one being the SA , I will put a smiley face somewhere in my post. Actually thanks for the info. And yeah PR, thanks for covering me.

:fish:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Buck,,,, Thats OK,,,,,and thanks...........Jdub


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Smells like fish But taste like chicken.


----------

